# Its not just a rope



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Well for the folks who pull wire lots of it this might help http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0wX6ZZ6CkM


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

too slow Harry


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

You beat me by 1/2 a second Jerry...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> too slow Harry


Got you...:laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

The southwire/maxis guys came by a couple weeks ago and I got to put my hands on that rope and it is bad ass. 

We bought the demo 6k tugger and have used the thing on three jobs so far. 

The wire feeder and foot pedals are on the way. 

Do you have this setup or are you old fashioned?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

walkerj said:


> The southwire/maxis guys came by a couple weeks ago and I got to put my hands on that rope and it is bad ass.
> 
> We bought the demo 6k tugger and have used the thing on three jobs so far.
> 
> ...


I've used their new tugger and the trigger pedals . Very nice stuff ! Greenlee should be worrying !


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> too slow Harry


You can't put flowers in an asshole and call it a vase. Why? What do you call it??


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


>


Nice rope but, most people make it heavy by attaching wire to it.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jrannis said:


> You can't put flowers in an asshole and call it a vase. Why? What do you call it??


****


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

walkerj said:


> The southwire/maxis guys came by a couple weeks ago and I got to put my hands on that rope and it is bad ass.
> 
> We bought the demo 6k tugger and have used the thing on three jobs so far.
> 
> ...


We just bought the 3K tugger, and pulled in 3 long runs of 250kcmil copper. 3 conductors + #4 ground in 3"EMT.

The hardest pull was 120 feet STRAIGHT UP! Total dead weight on that thing, when the head got to the top. I stopped the Maxis, and the combined weight started pulling the capstan backwards! I had to tie it off!

We got those vertical supports installed pronto!

AS for the foot pedals, I used an old-fashioned method: Had a helper standing there with the cord in hand, ready to unplug it if needed!


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner,
Wow that is some awesome rope! Has your company bought or tried any of that new rope yet? I own so much of the Greenlee pulling equipment and have never had any issues with it.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Pipe Runner,
> Wow that is some awesome rope! Has your company bought or tried any of that new rope yet? I own so much of the Greenlee pulling equipment and have never had any issues with it.


Not yet but if it can slip like that in 20 elbows were going to .
just installing ropes on most of our jobs takes months of work the labor alone just pulling them in would pay for the rope what ever it cost .
I like the comment about you need to put wire on it funny but my crew 
generally use a tugger to pull in rope we dont need wire 1 1/2" DB gets heavy but you would only know this if you pulled lots of wire . :laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Not yet but if it can slip like that in 20 elbows were going to .
> just installing ropes on most of our jobs takes months of work the labor alone just pulling them in would pay for the rope what ever it cost .
> I like the comment about you need to put wire on it funny but my crew
> generally use a tugger to pull in rope we dont need wire 1 1/2" DB gets heavy but you would only know this if you pulled lots of wire . :laughing:


We've used tuggers just to pull in the 1" pulling rope on long runs ( 500+' ) . People don't realize the drag that is created on such a long run , and especially if its dry ! Then again a wet rope just adds more weight . Either way , no sense in killing yourself to get a rope in , lol ! This maxis rope look like the cats ass though ! I look forward to using that someday !


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll just stay on the feed side with our old ropes.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well if you pull in rope and wire all day for 6 months it gets a little old after 8 hours yes we use the old tugger on high speed for the ropes . 
We pull in a 1/4 inch by hand then use that on the 1 " thur 1 1/2" ropes we never use a jetline or polyline to pull in a rope . Its not worth breaking it trying to get a rope in .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner-Wow! 1 1/2 rope. I thought the biggest rope greenlee made was 7/8"
I forgot that condux HD puller had two speeds like the New big puller that greenlee makes now. For my lighter pulls we use the little greenlee ut-2 cause it pulles 78 feet a minute on hive speed. Then up to 4k pounds we use the new style 640 puller cause it moves along at 35' a minute. Then from 4k to 10k it's the two speed ut-10


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

hmmm, this looks like it would be awesome for pulling in fiber


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Pipe Runner-Wow! 1 1/2 rope. I thought the biggest rope greenlee made was 7/8"
> I forgot that condux HD puller had two speeds like the New big puller that greenlee makes now. For my lighter pulls we use the little greenlee ut-2 cause it pulles 78 feet a minute on hive speed. Then up to 4k pounds we use the new style 640 puller cause it moves along at 35' a minute. Then from 4k to 10k it's the two speed ut-10


Well we dont buy just from Greenlee we have a few cable gliders and other tuggers plus we get ropes from other companys . Here,s 7 # Greenlee wire feeders just collecting dust a few cable gliders which i like better then any Greenlee.Ropes come in just about any size Greenlee ropes are a joke we dont get ropes from them . I dont purchase anything at work i just install it so what ever they buy is ok with me . We have the wire snagger this is when it was new years ago i like it also .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Greenlee told me condux had a few issues with transmissions on there 12k HD


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

They prob just wanted me to buy there ut-10
If I knew how to post a video of it on you-tube here I would. (Greenlee ut-10 with mobile versi boom) 
No more pins to set, just squeeze deten spring loaded snap right in to holes. Then crank handle to lower or raise boom.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like your company owns 4 or more condux 12k HD pullers. I know with there transmissions they are fast as hell. Checked the specs on line, hard to believe, but with a trans it is possible. Do they require maintenance?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I need to pick up a set of those snaggers, I think a least $1k for the set in your pic.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Greenlee is ok but there are other manufactures that can perform the same just as well. As to breaking down a machine or tool ive broken burned up dropped smashed cracked you name it anything and mostly Greenlee stuff . Watched the smoke come out of the tugger during a few pulls stopped many a tugger were it could not pull anymore it stopped dead . But ill tell you this there is this direct drive Enerpac tugger its red in color its the best tugger when it gets ruff it doesnt stop the rope will break or the wire before it breaks . Ive snapped chains and chokers with it ive broken big ropes it sounds like a stick of dynamite when it breaks the rope . Oh yaaa love it this is fun at its best :thumbup:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

If it is that slick, how does it grip the capstan? Do you need a lot more turns on the capstan, or do you have to pull a lot harder? 

I used a braided rope that was a lot slicker than the normal pulling rope and we had trouble with getting it not to slip on the capstan.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

If the capstan slips you need more wraps on it, or your using poly rope, or a rope that's to small, or the capstan is grooved. Also steel will ONLY to clean up capstan

Pipe Runner. Yes that Ernpac direct drive is the same as greenlee 8k pound and 10k pound models. The greenlee super tugger is total junk, it pulls up to 6500 pounds. There know for breaking anti reverse paws, chains, crap motor frying. Greenlees larger 6800& 6900 are VERY good, same as Ernpac


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner, is that your company on e-bay selling a condux HD puller right now? They are located in Miami Florida? Could be another company I guess?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm right there with you on nothing beats the excitement on big wire pulling. I love seeing the force gauge at 7000 pounds + and the rope is making the good old howling noise like crazy!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Pipe Runner, is that your company on e-bay selling a condux HD puller right now? They are located in Miami Florida? Could be another company I guess?


Well my company doesnt sell anything on E bay we dont sell tools we burn them up and buy new ones . Were not located in Miami but have a office down there some place close were in central Florida i dont like to put our name out just better not said . But were in the top 30 ECM electrical contractors in the USA so you can do the math .
Why would you think we were selling tools on E bay ?
I enjoy the comments like when someone invents a new tool or a new product on the market everyone has a negative input but never used it so there not really sure but they always put the guy down before its been really out in the field . You can put raps of 600 mcm copper simpull around a sheeve on a tugger and it will not slip you can have a water saturated rope and it will not slip the more raps the more it tightens up .
Ive pulled out old 750mcm wire around a sheeve no slip just choke up and pull now thats one wire at a time .

What i enjoy is yelling at my PM or office boys to get out of the way shes gona blow heee heeee and watch them run out of the room .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe Runner, 
Just assumed it might be your company selling one of its older models being in your pic you had four or so there. Not trying to make bad on your company, you, or anything. Im very proud of you that your that your company is so successful. I met no harm at all brother...


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

piperunner said:


> Well Greenlee is ok but there are other manufactures that can perform the same just as well. As to breaking down a machine or tool ive broken burned up dropped smashed cracked you name it anything and mostly Greenlee stuff . Watched the smoke come out of the tugger during a few pulls stopped many a tugger were it could not pull anymore it stopped dead . But ill tell you this there is this direct drive Enerpac tugger its red in color its the best tugger when it gets ruff it doesnt stop the rope will break or the wire before it breaks . Ive snapped chains and chokers with it ive broken big ropes it sounds like a stick of dynamite when it breaks the rope . Oh yaaa love it this is fun at its best :thumbup:


I know what your referring to when you say " chains"( attaching the puller to a chain vise mount to conduit), but what are you referring to when you said " choker" ? 
You have got me there? Slang for tool name?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I've heard of stories where back in the 70s there would be frequent multi-fatality accidents due rope breakages during wire pulls. The more elastic a rope is the more dangerous it is for pulling. Nylon is the worst, polyester is better and UHMWPE is the best. I believe that most pulling rope that I see on big jobs is composite nylon and polyester. The rope in this video is almost certainly a UHMWPE-type rope like Amsteel Blue. It is very expensive, has a low melting point, too slippery to be pulled by hand but a thinner rope can pull as much as a larger composite rope, the rope is easy enough to be spliced by a monkey, practically any length/thickness can be carried up a ladder by a single person (due to extremely light weight), and if it breaks it won't have enough energy stored by elasticity to do the type of damage that other ropes can do. I hope this becomes more common in the electrical trade, I've worked for people with abysmally deep pockets and have yet to see this. If you are paying for this rope with your own money, don't hesitate to tell your employees how expensive it is.


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

Is this the enerpac you Guys speak if? Bought off a excavator who bought at a auction and was in the lot he bought! I haves used once.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

anyone that puts 12 90s or even 20 90s in a run is just ********. Put 4 90s and see how easy those ropes pull.. its not about the rope, its about what the rope is attached to......

Let me guess.. that special rope is like 5 bucks a foot...


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes that is the puller Pipe runner is refering to. It is a clone to a greenlee 6800 (ultra tugger)
I do hope you don't always secure it the way it is show in front of that dinosaur fpe open bottom gear, (1/4" pencil rod).


----------



## MikePEC (Jun 23, 2012)

That's actually square d dinosaur gear lol and 3/8 rod for a lil pull up to a RTU


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Evidently the new style rope is just as strong as 7/8 rope plus breaking strength. It is also about the install process of robe with long pulls as Pipe Runner mentioned. I think everyone here is aware of the code with 360 degrees max. The video was used for demonstration only.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Evidently the new style rope is just as strong as 7/8 rope plus breaking strength. It is also about the install process of robe with long pulls as Pipe Runner mentioned. I think everyone here is aware of the code with 360 degrees max. The video was used for demonstration only.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Evidently the new style rope is just as strong as 7/8 rope plus breaking strength. It is also about the install process of robe with long pulls as Pipe Runner mentioned. I think everyone here is aware of the code with 360 degrees max. The video was used for demonstration only.


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

My mistake, very old SQD open bottom gear.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

123electric said:


> Evidently the new style rope is just as strong as 7/8 rope plus breaking strength. It is also about the install process of robe with long pulls as Pipe Runner mentioned. I think everyone here is aware of the code with 360 degrees max. The video was used for demonstration only.





123electric said:


> Evidently the new style rope is just as strong as 7/8 rope plus breaking strength. It is also about the install process of robe with long pulls as Pipe Runner mentioned. I think everyone here is aware of the code with 360 degrees max. The video was used for demonstration only.





123electric said:


> Evidently the new style rope is just as strong as 7/8 rope plus breaking strength. It is also about the install process of robe with long pulls as Pipe Runner mentioned. I think everyone here is aware of the code with 360 degrees max. The video was used for demonstration only.


OK... I get it!


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> anyone that puts 12 90s or even 20 90s in a run is just ********. Put 4 90s and see how easy those ropes pull.. its not about the rope, its about what the rope is attached to......
> 
> Let me guess.. that special rope is like 5 bucks a foot...


more than 4 90s = ********

a wire pull is only as strong as its weakest link. a properly sized wire-pulling rope is not gonna be that weakest link, but if you put some home depot rope in there, well, there could be issues

the high technology rope (9/16") is, in fact, $5/ft. Excellent guess. 

http://www.defender.com/category.jsp?path=-1|10391|311417|314170&id=749705


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> OK... I get it!


that's why he's called 1...2...3!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well yes that looks like the direct drive the one we have looks a little larger but ours is older than dirt .
your not offending me or my company in any way to answer the question we have lots of tuggers Greenlees Enerpac blue gliders if they break we send them to a local shop thats Greenlee certified for repair along with benders. We never had a problem with the blue glider tuggers a chain adjustment simple things but never any major issues . 
As far as the chains we rap a chain around a structural beam say a 30 inch steel beam and hook a sheeve to that to pull feeders up out of the gear .
Or we loop a nylon strap choker or a steel choker around a beam or column in the building for pulling odd locations.When i say chain i dont mean your standard home depo crap we use a towing chain like with 1 inch thick links. 
A choker is what the Iron worker uses when he flys his steel basically a 1 inch thick braided steel cable 6 foot long with steel ring eyelets on each end works great for manholes high pulls up into boxes . And 35 years ago before all these new high dollar tuggers of today we made our own .


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

If you are hating on this rope you either:

A) Don't pull a lot of big cable 

Or 

B) Haven't touched this rope


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

walkerj said:


> If you are hating on this rope you either:
> 
> A) Don't pull a lot of big cable
> 
> ...


Well Walkerj i get the same feeling that most folks here are not commercial or never have really pulled a feeder but once in a blue moon if that . 
I see one guy saying the cost of the rope and laugh because today most of the double braided white pull ropes cost $4000.00 to $6000.00 on the spool new . And the wire snagger cost about $8000.00 for the full kit . We only use a rope rated for the max pulling force of the tugger even if we dont exceeed that the rope on the tugger must be rated for that tugger and any other attached sheeve or rigging .


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

123electric said:


> If the capstan slips you need more wraps on it, ...


The capstan works by friction, if the rope is that slick, I don't see how you can get enough wraps on it if the load is high. 

This is just a comment based on the rope in the video. I have not even seen that rope, but I would have to see it used on a heavy pull before I would think about buying it for use with a tugger.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well wait a few months we just ordered 2 new spools today will let you know when we start pulling . But the rep is coming out with a sample rope one we can test out next week says it doesnt slip and he will prove it were going to pick up a steel beam with a tugger were just waiting for the rope .
Ill take photos just for you so you can see how to rap the rope around the sheave ive pulled 500 mcm wire out of a conduit with a tugger with soap coming out of the conduit a few times it didnt slip three turns 12 runs . 
Do you really honestly think a company would sell a product thats used to pull wire in with a tugger and it slips maybe your just not into anything new 
and dont like inventive state of the art labor saving tools .
Or its pretty clear you never pull a rope in by hand over 10ft in your life.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The capstan works by friction, if the rope is that slick, I don't see how you can get enough wraps on it if the load is high.
> 
> This is just a comment based on the rope in the video. I have not even seen that rope, but I would have to see it used on a heavy pull before I would think about buying it for use with a tugger.


I don't think it's that the rope is that slick "don " , I just think it's that flexible and pliable , whereas traditional large pulling roles are damn near as stiff and heavy as the wire they're pulling . They use this same rope to replace steel winch cable . It's no joke , and I have no worry about it not slipping on a capstan .


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Pipe runner, 
Post some more recent photos of your big job at that location. Did you ever make any videos of wire pulling on any of your sites?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

123electric said:


> Pipe runner,
> Post some more recent photos of your big job at that location. Did you ever make any videos of wire pulling on any of your sites?


http://s611.beta.photobucket.com/user/stringking/media/100_42512_zpsabfb3402.mp4.html


----------

